# Internet in Thailand



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi there!

What's Internet connection like in Thailand? Is it easy to get Internet set up in your rented apartment and is it reliable? Are there USB Internet stick options and PAYG options?

Thanks,
Bob.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Bob,
I live or die online...
Thailand has several network options with all the slicing and dicing ways to get wired one would expect anywhere, often at a fraction of the cost elsewhere. 
Many condos come with WiFi as part of the package, but if you have, say, a Sonos sound system, you'd want your own phone/ADSL/cable connection, to run the 'bridge' which communicates with your Wifi speakers, but personal phone/ADSL/Cable is easy to arrange.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

dhream said:


> Bob,
> I live or die online...
> Thailand has several network options with all the slicing and dicing ways to get wired one would expect anywhere, often at a fraction of the cost elsewhere.
> Many condos come with WiFi as part of the package, but if you have, say, a Sonos sound system, you'd want your own phone/ADSL/cable connection, to run the 'bridge' which communicates with your Wifi speakers, but personal phone/ADSL/Cable is easy to arrange.


Yes, me too to an extent! Is the connection reliable? I mean do Skype calls often drop?


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

The national network is quite adequate, after all it supports the Bangkok stock exchange, the Japanese car maker plants based here, and other global high end data systems. If you rent a place with rubbish wifi or too many users or whatever, your millage may vary.


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

Bob2 said:


> Yes, me too to an extent! Is the connection reliable? I mean do Skype calls often drop?


I use Skype quite a lot, and never had any serious issues at this end with it. Overall, Broadband is okay here, not the fastest in the world sometimes (3BB), but sufficient most days.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

neilr said:


> I use Skype quite a lot, and never had any serious issues at this end with it. Overall, Broadband is okay here, not the fastest in the world sometimes (3BB), but sufficient most days.



Do you mean 3mbps?


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Bob2 said:


> Do you mean 3mbps?


No he means 3BB -an ISP outfit in business here.

I seem to recall reading somewhere that Neil is in one of the provincial cities, which may affect the quality he experiences, but if it works in the sticks... the larger business/tourist areas are going to deliver, just remember that more and more often these days, the network is only as good as the signal quality between you and your router/modem.


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

dhream said:


> No he means 3BB -an ISP outfit in business here.
> 
> I seem to recall reading somewhere that Neil is in one of the provincial cities, which may affect the quality he experiences, but if it works in the sticks... the larger business/tourist areas are going to deliver, just remember that more and more often these days, the network is only as good as the signal quality between you and your router/modem.


Correct. I am a couple of km's east of Udon Thani. We sometimes get an outage, which typically lasts for 5-6 hours, but thankfully is appears to becoming a rare occurrence (once every 3 months perhaps - it used to happen every 2-3 weeks not that long ago!)


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi guys

I live in a dead quiet area and also use 3BB plus Truemve mobile internet when I go out. The WiFi is OK for Skype video calls. I only had call drops when I Skype called (voice call) a friend in the UK and aparently the problem did not come from my connection. All this is based on my 26 months of virtually living online in Thailand. LOL...


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Newforestcat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I live in a dead quiet area and also use 3BB plus Truemve mobile internet when I go out. The WiFi is OK for Skype video calls. I only had call drops when I Skype called (voice call) a friend in the UK and aparently the problem did not come from my connection. All this is based on my 26 months of virtually living online in Thailand. LOL...


Sounds like Internet gets the thumbs up in Thailand!


----------



## ScubaDude (Mar 23, 2014)

I currently use BB internet ... for nearly 1 year, and I have never had a problem with disconnections. Paying the bill is easy (about 600 baht/month) ... can do at any Lotus or 7-11.


----------

